
Online vigilante hacks scam call centre CCTV, owner now in custody - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-51740214
======
ColinWright
To the mods (and others) ...

I've deliberately adapted text from the article as the title here to give a
better idea of the content. The original title does not do this.

